# [SOLVED] login(pam_unix) ... login[4053]: ROOT LOGIN

## bigl

Witam

Przy starcie od pewnego czasu zaczęły mi się pojawiać takie komunikaty:

```
login(pam_unix)[4035]: session opened for user root by (uid=0)

login[4035]: ROOT LOGIN on 'tty1'
```

a wcześniej pokazywała mi się tylko data i godzina ostatniego logowania, jak mogę to zmienić z_powrotem tak, jak było przed tem ? Albo lepiej: żeby wyświetlał tylko 5 ostatnich logowań, to by było idealnie

Pozdrawiam

Arfrever: OrtografiaLast edited by bigl on Wed Sep 26, 2007 9:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Arfrever

Moved from Instalacja i sprzęt to Polish.

Czy masz zainstalowany "app-admin/syslog-ng" lub jakiś podobny program?

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## bigl

Dzięki za poprawienie błędu  :Smile: 

Mam syslog-ng - instalowałem tego Linuksa ze standardowej (angielskiej) dokumentacji i starałem się trzymać tego, co zalecali, więc zainstalowałem syslog-ng

Podejrzewam, że bez problemu można to zmienić, tylko kurcze nie wiem gdzie :/

----------

## SlashBeast

Hę? Instalowac instalowałeś a dodałes syslog-ng do runlevelu ?

----------

## bigl

Tak

----------

## SlashBeast

Więc syslog-ng przechwytuje te informacje i daje to w logi, w czym problem ?

----------

## bigl

Instalowałem wcześniej Gentoo i przy logowaniu pokazywał tylko dokładną datę ostatniego logowania, a teraz te dodatkowe komunikaty. Wiem, że to drobiazg, ale wolałbym mieć tylko ten komunikat o o statnim logowaniu, bez tych dziwnych:

login(pam_unix)[4035]: session opened for user root by (uid=0) 

login[4035]: ROOT LOGIN on 'tty1'

wystarczy mi "Last login ...[data]"

Jeśli można to w prosty sposób zmienić, prosiłbym o poradę. Wcześniej instalowałem system i tak właśnie było, teraz instalowałem go identycznie i te dziwne komunikaty się pojawiają. Przy podaniu złego hasła wcześniej miałem tylko komunikat o tym, że niepoprawne podałem, teraz jest na dwie linijki jakiś dziwny komunikat "user autentification failde uid..." coś w tym stylu

----------

## SlashBeast

Niemożliwe żeby Ci logi wypluwało na konsole skoro masz sysloga, jeszcze raz czy dales rc-update add syslog-ng boot ?

----------

## BeteNoire

Na gentoo-wiki jest przepis jak całkiem pozbyć się pam'u z systemu.

----------

## bigl

dałem rc-update add syslog-ng default

----------

## wirus

pokaż wynik:

$ /etc/init.d/syslog-ng status

----------

## soviet

sprobuj zrobic najpierw

```
emerge --update --newuse --deep world
```

----------

## bigl

Sorry, że tak późno odpisuję, ale miałem przerwę w dostępie do netu

#/etc/init.d/syslog-ng status

* ststus: stopped

Zrobiłem to emerge z opcjami, które mi podałeś, napiszę jaki będzie efekt po tej operacji

Pozdrawiam

----------

## wirus

 *bigl wrote:*   

> 
> 
> #/etc/init.d/syslog-ng status
> 
> * ststus: stopped
> ...

 

Nie jest wystartowany syslog, daj /etc/init.d/syslog-ng start

i zobacz co ci bedzie pokazywac przy logowaniu.

----------

## bigl

 *wirus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nie jest wystartowany syslog, daj /etc/init.d/syslog-ng start
> 
> i zobacz co ci bedzie pokazywac przy logowaniu.

 

Zrobiłem to update, zrobiłem jeszcze raz rc-update add syslog-ng default i teraz działa pięknie

Dzięki wielkie

Pozdrawiam

----------

